# Kostenlose Datenbank?



## Peter01 (14. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob es eine kostenlose Datenbank gibt für die man auch keine Lizenzen bezahlen muss, wenn man ein Java-Programm zusammen mit der Datenbank weiter verkauft???

Danke für eure Antwort
Peter


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2005)

Ich meine, daß das auf pgSql zutrifft.  http://www.postgresql.org/


----------



## abollm (14. Mrz 2005)

Für die Hypersonic-DB (aka HSQL-DB) gilt das auch.

Quelle: http://hsqldb.sourceforge.net/web/hsqlLicense.html


----------



## Dukel (15. Mrz 2005)

Peter01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal Fragen, ob es eine kostenlose Datenbank gibt für die man auch keine Lizenzen bezahlen muss, wenn man ein Java-Programm zusammen mit der Datenbank weiter verkauft???
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Datenbank nicht extra installieren lassen willst sondern im Programm einbinden, solltest du einen Freie Java Datenbank nehmen.
Apache Derby und Hsqldb sind 2 davon (in der nächsten IX wird darüber ein Artikel geschrieben). Dann muss sich der Kunde nicht um die Installation einer DB kümmern.


----------



## Gast (17. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir mal Firebird an. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist absolut lizenzfrei.


----------



## guenni81 (24. Mrz 2005)

SQLite ist auch nicht zu verachten und sehr gut...


----------

